# Rat Rod 2 Kustom?



## dxmadman (Mar 8, 2011)

I didnt know what forum to post this in,since this is more of a Frankenstank,and i plan to modify it,may be a cool show bike,might put a motor on it,or leave it alone,Ihad an itch to build a board tracker,after watching my son put 3 inch balloons on his little dx,"lol,they fit!"i'll post picks later.after a 2 hour thrashing looking through my parts i came up with this,Frame mid to late 30's cwc frame,Hawthorne springer,some ol u bars,fenders from i cant remember what they came off of,a old schwinn skip tooth sweetheart and dog leg,some 1920s seat i had laying around i think a colson?chain guard?wheels are heavy duty worksman i picked up ,planning on getting one of those reproduction rear cogs so i can use the skip tooth sprocket.im open to sugestions, just thought id share this with you guys.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Mar 8, 2011)

Lookin great, can't wait to see what you do with it.!


----------



## Mayberry (Apr 5, 2011)

*Nice*

Nice ride, I like the old school look, can't wait to see how it comes out


----------



## axsepul (Apr 6, 2011)

nice combo, springer fork work with the truss rods. i like it!


----------



## jackomeano (Aug 16, 2011)

Tough bike.


----------



## kngtmat (Aug 17, 2011)

Cool bike, looks a bit like an old motorcycle.


----------



## hotrodbob (Oct 5, 2011)

that fork combo is sweet


----------

